# odd question - chi(ee) or chi(eye)??



## 2484 (Nov 3, 2005)

hi everyone happy new year!!! i was just wondering (this is going to sound very odd!!) when you read the word 'chi' do you pronounce it chi with an sound like an eye on the end or chi with a sound like an e on the end?? i have always prnounced it chi(e) but i met a woman that said it the other way - which way do you say it??!!! 
lol!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I say it Chee, never heard anyone say Ch eye before.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Yup, chee


----------



## 2484 (Nov 3, 2005)

lol!! yay its not just me!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Chee!!!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Chi! (Chee)


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL whooooops  I have always said Ch-eye  LOL :lol:


----------



## mizz (Aug 13, 2005)

my3angels said:


> LOL whooooops  I have always said Ch-eye  LOL :lol:


I've done the same and never heard anyone else say it so I never thought anything of it. Good to know.


----------



## 2484 (Nov 3, 2005)

lol!! it's intresting to know!! hehe!!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Ha ha...great thread.

I always say Cheeee

Although Chigh (ch eye) sounds so chav i love it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

I've always said che!! cause ch eye kinda always sounded too much like chives to me..lol


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Cheee...well, because chihuahua is a spanish word and that's just how you pronounce it...lol  

:lol: :lol: :lol: @ ch-eye...it does sound like chives...lol.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Cheeeeeeeee  :wave:


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

an yes bein born an raised n Texas right by Mexico it is always said Che also


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I say "Chee-wa-wa" but when it's "Chi" I say Ch-eye. 
"This is my Chee mix Carl" ?? 

Hm never thought about that! I always thought of it as ch-eye...

If you have two, would you say you have two "cheese"? :shock:


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

lol guess more than 1 would come out Cheese :drunken:


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

lol to add more to che or cheye thing.... there is also Chi tea(eye) which u drink an then there is also Tae Chi (ee) which is martial arts form or exercise


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I say Cheeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Because to me it isn't Ch eye huahua.

To each their own! :lol:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Scout said:


> I say "Chee-wa-wa" but when it's "Chi" I say Ch-eye.
> "This is my Chee mix Carl" ??
> 
> Hm never thought about that! I always thought of it as ch-eye...
> ...


Yep! I would say Chi's (cheese!!) :lol:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

ive always said che too but i remember the first time i read it i debated which one it probably was. i love my cheese!! :love5:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I've always said Chee but have heard a couple people say Ch eye. :wink:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I've always said Chee, when I refer to both my boys I always say it like cheese.  I had no idea that people were saying it the other way. This is interesting! LOL! :lol:


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

I"ve always said 'chee' because it's short for chihuahua and i don't say 'ch-eye-huhua'. hee! :flower:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

my3angels said:


> LOL whooooops  I have always said Ch-eye  LOL :lol:


Me too Heehee


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

my3angels said:


> LOL whooooops  I have always said Ch-eye  LOL :lol:


ME TOO! LOL (glad I'm not the only one)


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Boogaloo said:


> my3angels said:
> 
> 
> > LOL whooooops  I have always said Ch-eye  LOL :lol:
> ...


That makes 3 of us  and I am pround to say Ch-eye


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> my3angels said:
> 
> 
> > LOL whooooops  I have always said Ch-eye  LOL :lol:
> ...


Tsk, tsk...lady moderators..LOL...just don't say that way in CHEE-WA-WA, Mexico...lol. :lol:


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

I've always pronounced it as "Chee" myself. Although every time I say it, insted of thinking in spanish, I think in Chinese or some other Eastern dialect. In eastern medicine i believe that Chi roughly translates as your life force or life energy. It somehow seems appropriate with how much we all care about our Chi(s)


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

I say "Cheeeeee" but I can't say it too loud or Cheeeeeewawa thinks I'm talking to her. So I usually say "the ones with large ears"


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

my3angels said:


> LOL whooooops  I have always said Ch-eye  LOL :lol:


me too! :shock:


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

This is so funny!
I've always said chee ... mostly I call Max a cheese, lol! 
As in,"Hey! where's the cheese?" ... as in 'lets hope he's not peeing in the living room while we're not looking!'
ch-eye would never have occurred to me :lol:


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

One of my favorite drinks at Barnes and Noble is Chai (ch-eye) Tea! So, when I hear "ch-eye", it makes me thirsty for my chai tea! lol


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: @ the cheese comment!

I always say Chee..cause I say it Cheewawa so...yeah lol.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

my3angels said:


> LOL whooooops  I have always said Ch-eye  LOL :lol:


me too and I will always say that! The other does not sound right to me :lol:


----------



## 2484 (Nov 3, 2005)

lol - i'm glad my post is this intresting!! i call mine chee and usually che ow OW!!! (hes teething at the moment you see - biting toes!! lol)
lol!! its strange hearing someone say it a different way to the one your used to!! xx :lol: :lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I always get the Tazo Chai at Starbucks...

And I also say Chee-wa-wa when I'm joking around. 

I refer to mine as "cheese," though, since I have 2 chee-wa-was.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

KB said:


> me too and I will always say that! The other does not sound right to me :lol:


 :lol: :lol: ...hey..if is old and still works why not...  

 I'm gonna start telling everybody i have "chives"!  :wink:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

chee :wink:


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

Vala... lol thats y I've never said Ch eye cause it sounded like Chives to me...lol posted that earlier :lol:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

What a hilarious thread!

I say chee to myself but when I'm talking about Ivy to anyone I always say chihuahua, never ch ee or ch eye! :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

people who do not know about the breed i say- chihuahua...
other than that a 'chi' as in cheeee.


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

I always call him CHEEEE CHEEEE or Chiiii CHIIIII


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

a cross between chee/she

my hubby's from norway and they say chihuahua with a cross chee/she sound so somehow i picked it up from him


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey..I do that too...when I'm talking to somebody that doesn't know much or just about the breed..I say the full word..CHIHUAHUA..  for some reason i find it silly to say chi when I'm talking to somebody else than my family... :lol: weird or what? :lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Same with me. I only say "chihuahua" when I'm around people I don't know. I use the word "chi" around my family and friends


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I say "CHeeeeee", because in Spanish, that is how "Chi" is pronounced, and that is the first part of Chihuahua. So...

But I do love Chai tea, and that sounds cute too. Otherwise I've never though of saying it taht way.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

i dont say chi to anyone else but myself, because i feel stupid :lol: 
but i say ch-eye


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

CHI (eye)


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

I say Chi (ee) and if they get that dull glazed-over look on their face, I correctly say Chihuahua. I have in the past used the term Chi-Weenie to describe Socrates. That was before I found out about the designer mix breeders. Until I found out about them I thought I had made the term up :roll: :tard: I thought it was funny and kind-of cute.

Now that I know there are people out there scamming tons of money off of mixed breed dogs I almost never use the term. I don't want anyone to get the idea that I think this is okay. Well, I've strayed off topic again...just call me ADHD! :lol:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

It's always been Cheeeeee for meeeeeeee.

In the Spanish languange the "i" is pronounced "ee" and since the Chihuahua comes from Mexico I always said Chee. Actually the first Chis (yes I just typed cheese) were known as the Techichi (pronounced Ta chee chee) in ancient Mexico. It's believed that the Olmac and Toltec first brought the dogs in as pets and for use in religious ceramonies. The Aztecs also used the Techichi as companions and also as religious tools and they actually believed that these dogs could lead the human soul in the afterlife (much like the Egyptians used cats), although only the wealthy and clergy members of these tribes believed these dogs to be sacred the lower classes often used them as food. The Aztecs had a ritual in which the bodies of dog and master where burned together so the that the wrong doings of the person would be transfered to the animal. The modern Chi is of course named after the state Chihuahua in Mexico which is where they were found in about the 1800's and since the name is in fact Spanish I have always used the "ee" sound for the "i".

I'm sorry I just turned this into a total history lesson.  I really started out with just trying to explain myself


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

LuvMyChiwawas said:


> It's always been Cheeeeee for meeeeeeee.
> 
> In the Spanish languange the "i" is pronounced "ee" and since the Chihuahua comes from Mexico I always said Chee. Actually the first Chis (yes I just typed cheese) were known as the Techichi (pronounced Ta chee chee) in ancient Mexico. It's believed that the Olmac and Toltec actually bred the Techichi to use as food. It was the Aztecs who began using the Techichi as companions but also as religious tools and they actually believed that these dogs could lead them in the afterlife (much like the Egyptians used cats). The modern Chi is of course named after the state Chihuahua in Mexico which is where they were found in about the 1800's and since the name is in fact Spanish I have always used the "ee" sound for the "i".
> 
> I'm sorry I just turned this into a total history lesson.  I really started out with just trying to explain myself


Thanks, Professor Stefanie!!! lol!!!!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

lol!!! this thread has definatly been a good ! an a history lesson!!! :lol:


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

I loved that history lesson!!!
Thank you Stephanie!!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I've always sais Chee. :wink:


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

chee chee chee


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

reedgrl1 said:


> I loved that history lesson!!!
> Thank you Stephanie!!


Thank you to everyone who enjoyed. I'm glad. I actually have done an edit to be a little more specific on the uses of the Techichi. I have done a lot of reading on this recently by accident when my daughter brought home a book on canines. Being addicted to Chis myself I found it really interesting.

It's neat to think though that if you could really wrap your mind around their beliefs than our babies could be there waiting to show us where to go when we pass on and if that's the case then one could believe that they have come into our lives for a reason.

Chico goes nuts when I call him my little Techichi.


----------

